# would you enter this in the arrive and shine



## davewhitt (Aug 30, 2009)

i'm in a bit of a dilemma and need a bit of advice.

i've just brought a m5 e60 touring but its a bit high on the mileage ,70,000 miles and it come's with the usual stone chips (bonnet and bumper)wheel's were supposed to get refurbished last week, but the dealer let me down.

the rest of the car is great ,

so the question is would enter this in the arrive and shine.


----------



## traplin (Feb 22, 2012)

IMO not with stone chips but defo if they were sorted.


----------



## durmz (Nov 2, 2010)

doubt it to be fair


----------



## beko1987 (Jul 25, 2010)

I'm planning to enter the meriva in the arrive and shine, with its dents and bad wheels. Its a clean car show, not concourse.

If I'm not allowed to then I wont, but will wait to be turned away on the day


----------



## Serious Performance (Oct 26, 2005)

Why not! You've got nothing to lose by entering....


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

I think you should enter. And rev that V10 hard - would love to hear it :thumb:


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

To answer your question - yes, sideways.

Lovely looking car


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Go for it Dave.


----------



## Marky-G-66 (May 31, 2012)

You gotta be in it to win it:thumb:


----------



## mejinks (Nov 22, 2009)

Can I be sad and point out thats its an E61, not an E60... :spam:


----------



## iamrichard123 (Apr 29, 2012)

i dont see why not you got to be in it to win it.


----------



## davewhitt (Aug 30, 2009)

better get it cleaned then:thumb:


----------



## rob750 (Apr 17, 2006)

Well spotted E61 is the touring version


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Drive it in, should be fine, I doubt they will knock you back and say drive the other way, Just drive the car in, guarantee you people will listen to the lovely engine note and rumble :thumb:

The BM looks very smart, love the M5'S :thumb:


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Enter it :thumb:


----------



## Alfa GTV (Apr 18, 2007)

Worst 'I've got an M5' thread ever :lol::lol: Joke 

Yeah enter it


----------



## davewhitt (Aug 30, 2009)

Alfa GTV said:


> Worst 'I've got an M5' thread ever :lol::lol: Joke
> 
> Yeah enter it


don't know what your trying to say ,but what this one:wave:








this wife made me sell it

or this one the lamp post killed it 

















one of the few benefits of getting old and stupid


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

If you're happy with it mate, then go for it. Who gives a s$$t if some bachelor with real ale in his beard doesn't think it's any good because there is dust on the valve caps.


----------



## davewhitt (Aug 30, 2009)

President Swirl said:


> If you're happy with it mate, then go for it. Who gives a s$ if some bachelor with real ale in his beard doesn't think it's any good because there is dust on the valve caps.


thats just it i'm not happy with it,but i'll get there just not this side of xmas :thumb:

it really needs a front end respray.


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

I've not read the rules but I don't think the stone chips will be of any concern. If a car is a daily driver you can't expect it to be garage queen condition. I'd imagine the cars will be judged on how clean they are and how shiny they look. Is there not different categories? At the truck shows they have best working truck, best show truck etc etc. simply because you just can't expect something that's driven every day to be quite the same standard as something that only comes out for shows. Get it entered, it's not just about winning its about taking part and enjoying yourself at the same time! A lot of the truck drivers who enter at the truck shows know they won't win but are proud of their trucks and just enjoy being involved!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Love these motors and especially liking your reg no.
If you do enter on Sunday then good luck mate, will be there myself, not entering but shopping


----------

